# 1991 Nissan NX2000 SR20(DE)



## 91NX2000SR20(DE) (Sep 23, 2004)

alright, nissan engines and cars i haven't dealt with....ever.. :dumbass: :fluffy: ..but i recently purchased a 91 NX2000 with a stock sr20 (de) and the body and interior are pretty worse for wear, but the engine fuckin screams when i get on it (not a litteraly of course, just alot more power). i was just wondering what, if any, problems these cars have with the engines/drivetrain/etc. and i also was wondering where i would be able to go to to get bodykits for the car, because i haven't been able to find any and i've even had my buddy that orders and installs bodykits check and he hasn't found n e thing either, i'm almost tempted to try to put a GEO STORM kit on, but i'm not sure on the fit or anything. please respond asap so that i don't go nucking futs with this car! you can also e-mail me @ [email protected] 

thanks :cheers: 
Nick


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

as far as i know there is very few (if any) kits for the NX in the US
the few that I have seen were either custom or imported


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I don't know why I remember this article 3 years later, but read this.

BTW, I'm going to move this to the cosmetic mods forum. You may receive more response there.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

here is a good place to start on looking info up http://www.se-r.net/about/nx2000/index.html?S=e90d7d10e52b45d28e1df06fc82401ab


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i came accross something some where <i know "real specific this helps me alot" lol) that you can acually put a mitsu eclips bumper on it. now im not sure if that only works for a certain year or what but that would look real good. a nx with an stock eclips bumper mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## 91NX2000SR20(DE) (Sep 23, 2004)

thanks alot all of you so far! and 1.6pete, you nailed it on the head about that seeing something somewhere quote! but yeah....so far the websites have helped me understand my car a little better than i do now. but yeah, keep the shtuff coming, i still need ideas on what to do. :banhump::idhitit::givebeer:


----------



## 91NX2000SR20(DE) (Sep 23, 2004)

i'm thinkin about pulling the sr20 de and making it into an sr20 det when i get my body redone and repainted, i've found alot of sites that tell how to do it....hopefully it'll be sweet and will be all right!:hal:


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

check the for sale sections on this forum and www.sr20deforum.com for parts. search also and ull find everything u need to know. theres tons of sites that offer turbo kits but it might be cheaper to piece together your own custom kit, like i said search and keep asking questions and ull find out all u need to know by next year :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

id suggest swapping in a DET
if you're not very mechanically inclined, you dont want to get involved in making a custom turbo setup


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> id suggest swapping in a DET
> if you're not very mechanically inclined, you dont want to get involved in making a custom turbo setup


i second that...thats why im just swapping in a bb, i could prolly with the help of my dad do it, but id rather start off with a newer turbo engine then turbo my current 148k engine


----------



## 91NX2000SR20(DE) (Sep 23, 2004)

c that's the thing...i'm a mechanic.....i am very mechanically inclined....and as far as turboing an engine....there's instructions and pretty pictures to help me out with it.....i'm thinking about going to UTI for the major in high performance engines with a minor in autobody collision repair & refinishing.....thanks for the links too! i'll check em out!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

91NX2000SR20(DE) said:


> c that's the thing...i'm a mechanic.....i am very mechanically inclined....and as far as turboing an engine....there's instructions and pretty pictures to help me out with it.....i'm thinking about going to UTI for the major in high performance engines with a minor in autobody collision repair & refinishing.....thanks for the links too! i'll check em out!


yey UTI! go to the PA school we can hang out
but about the mitsu eclips thing i belive i saw it on sr20forums go there and ask one of the guys has it done (i acually came across it just post surfing here on nf.com) it looked really cool and clean. looked like a body kit but because its a stock style bumper it was not servior at all very smooth


----------



## 91NX2000SR20(DE) (Sep 23, 2004)

ok its been a while since i've last visited the forums and i'm saddened to find that there hasn't been any more posts on my thread....:balls:....but n e way....i now have a partner in crime who is getting (i think this is the right year) a 94 200sx.....we will be working on our cars simultaneously and hopefully will get done together.....i need 2 get a new radiator hose cause i really can't be out hittin the streets with my buddys and running with no coolant after a short run....but that's only 12 bucks and i'll be getting that this friday.....but i'm also looking for sites or junkyards that are close to the quad cities (davenport iowa, bettendorf iowa, moline illinois, rock island illinois, etc.) so that i can avoid getting a "no dashboard" ticket.....i have too many tickets already and don't need another one! lol....but yeah.....post some url's so that i can check em out.....i'd really appreciate it.....


----------



## 91NX2000SR20(DE) (Sep 23, 2004)

alright....now...this is a good question that i hope that someone replies to....does anyone know any sites that i could possibly go to and get a bodykit for my nx from overseas? i'll pay the fuckin shipping costs and importing fees if i have to.....just so that i can get a car that doesn't look stock.....sleepers are good to have sometimes , but i don't want a sleeper....i want something that i can take to car shows and win some trophys or some $$$$......that and does anyone know any sites that i can go to that sells sr20ve vvl's or sr20det's???????? someone has to know!!!!lol :cheers: :fluffy: :thumbup:


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

do your self a favor and use the searh key


----------

